# Haus-Steuerung für Einfamilienhaus



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin derzeit in der Überlegung wie ich sinnvoll und auch kostengünstig meine Rolläden, Dachfenster, Markiesse, Treppenlichtautomaten, etc ...  steuern kann. Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir hier ein sinnvolles Produkt  nennen ?  
Die Lösung sollte ca. 20-25 Ein- und Ausgänge enthalten und über ein Interface am bestehen Ethernet programmiert werden können.

Danke
Anton


----------



## da_kine (7 Dezember 2005)

Willst du das ganze auch am PC Visualisieren? Oder vielleicht doch ein externes Panel benutzen?

Ich würde dir einen Zentralen Schaltschrank im Keller empfehlen, in dem du die Steuerungsgeschichte unterbringst und alle Leitungen hinziehst.

Du wirst nämlich von der Steuerung noch auf Relais oder Schütze gehen müssen, um die Motoren steuern zu können. Ausser du nimmst SPS Baugruppen mit Relaisausgängen, die auch Leistung schalten können. Diese sind aber in der Regel ziehmlich teuer.

Es ist halt die Frage wie viel du dafür ausgeben möchtest, denn wenn man sowas schon mal anpackt, dann sollte man vielleicht das ganze Haus konstequent umziehen.

Ist das ein Neubau den du Planst, oder machst du eine Bestandsumrüstung?

MFG

Markus


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde das Busklemmensystem von Beckhoff einsetzen. Es gibt z.Bsp. Ethernet-Busklemmencontroller für dezentralen Aufbau. Mittels Triac-Klemmen kannst du kleinere Verbraucher direkt schalten. Mit der Vielfalt der angeboten Klemmen bleibt die ganze Anlage sehr flexibel.

Sieh' dir mal die Applikationsberichte zur Gebäudeautomatisierung auf der Beckhoff-page an, insbesondere "Top-Haustechnik für Top-Hausgeräte"!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## HDD (8 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Zeitlang solche Systeme verkauft und am besten hat mir LCN gefallen da brauchst du keine extra Datenleitung schaumal
auf www.LCN.de nach .


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

Ich würde auch auf Beckhoff oder besser noch Wago System 750 mit Ethernet Coppler/Controler gehen.
Das ganze dann über VISAM (www.visam.de) visualisieren, und schon ist eine perfekte Hausautomation inIhrem Grundzügen fertig. 
Der Vorteil an dem System ist, das man immer wieder mit WAGO Ethernet Copplern/Controlern erweitern kann.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2005)

Ich würde auch auf Beckhoff oder besser noch Wago System 750 mit Ethernet Coppler/Controler gehen.
Das ganze dann über VISAM (www.visam.de) visualisieren, und schon ist eine perfekte Hausautomation in Ihren Grundzügen fertig. 
Der Vorteil an dem System ist, das man immer wieder mit WAGO Ethernet Copplern/Controlern erweitern kann.


----------



## HDD (19 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
also ich bin der Meinung daß für eine Hausautomation ein System
eingesetzt werden sollte welches auf diesen Einsatzweck  abgestimmt ist.
Allein der Verdrahtungsaufwand sollte nicht unterschätz werden . Hier sind 
Denzentrale Systeme klar im Vorteil. Und wenn es dann noch ganz ohne
zusätzliche Datenleitung auskommt ist das ein weiterer Vorteil. Die Erweiterung dieses Systems ist auch einfach man setzt immer tiefe Schalterdosen oder besser noch hin und wieder Tanks und legt einen
zusätzlichen Draht mehr.Visu über PC auch kein Problem und die Kosten der Module liegen auch im grünen bereich . 

HDD


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2005)

> also ich bin der Meinung daß für eine Hausautomation ein System
> eingesetzt werden sollte welches auf diesen Einsatzweck abgestimmt ist.



Schön wenn Du Dir das leisten kannst und mit den vorgegebenen Beschränkungen leben kannst.
Die einfachere Verkabelung ist meiner Meinung nach bei Nachrüstungen entscheidend, für Neubau macht es keinen großen Unterschied. Und wenn Du Dich mal in den EIB-Foren umsiehst, wirst Du merken daß öfters mal (aus Preisgründen) zu dezentralen EIB-Geräten mit mindestens 4 wenn nicht gar 8 I/Os geraten wird.

Ich für meinen Teil werde nächstes Jahr mein Haus mit Wago 750-841 ausstatten. Jedes Stockwerk ein eigener Controller, von da zu den einzelnen Zimmern mit Klingeldraht, geschaltet wird die Leistung vor Ort mit Relais.

Der einzige "richtige" Nachteil besteht meiner Meinung nach darin daß die Programmierung den durchschnittlichen Elektroinstallateur oder Eigenheimbesitzer mangels Erfahrung überfordert.


----------



## MSB (19 Dezember 2005)

> Und wenn Du Dich mal in den EIB-Foren umsiehst



Welche sind denn da gut, da ich mich demnächst wohl auch noch mit EIB auseinandersetzen darf.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2005)

da wären z.B.:

http://www.elektrozone.de/ezforen/list_foren.php?groupid=1 bzw. (das Gleiche) http://www.eib-forum.de/

http://www.eib-userclub.de/forum/

http://www.eib-home.de/instabus_eib_fragen_antworten_forum.htm

Und wenn wir schon bei den Preisen sind, da bin ich eben über den Merten Internet Controller gestoßen. Der bringt den EIB aufs Internet. Kostet "nur" 1149,58 Euronen. Für das Geld bekomme ich bei Wago fast schon 3 mal das Ethernet Starterkit, inclusive jeweils 8* Digital In und 8*Out (24V) und Netzteil. Das kann von Haus aus Internetzugang (natürlich mit Steuerung übers Inet wenn gewünscht), Zeitsynchronisation per Inet, SMS verschicken, Webserver (Steuerung per PDS), MODBUS / TCP (UDP), ETHERNET / IP, HTTP, BootP, DHCP, DNS, SNTP, FTP, SNMP, SMTP.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2005)

"Steuerung per PDS" sollte natürlich heißen "Steuerung per PDA"


----------



## HDD (20 Dezember 2005)

Hi Oberchefe,
wer spricht von EIB ? Es gibt viele nachteile bei EIB aber da die Elektroindustrie  sich hier entschieden hat und fast alle mitmachen kommt man daran meist nicht vorbei , aber deshalb habe ich Ihm ja auch ein
meiner Meinung nach besseres System vorgeschlagen. Und wenn Du über Kosten redest dann überleg mal du brauchst in jeder Etage eine UV
und mußt da alle Verbraucher einzeln hinlegen da kommen  einige Leitungen zusammen. Und was ist mit der Bus-Leitung die muß auch verlegt werden.Kostet auch Geld .Aber das ist wie mit allem die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Hier nochmal die Vorteile von LCN
1. keine Extra Datenleitung einfach ein Draht mehr in der NYM
2.Vieles Dezentral lösbar
3. Sehr leicht Erweiterbar weil siehe 1 und 2
schau Dir doch mal dieses System in ruhe an und besorg Dir mal Preise über den Grosshändler.
HDD


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2005)

@HDD:
und schon wieder sind wir bei zentral weil billiger:


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2005)

Und was meiner Meinung nach auch noch gegen LCN spricht:
die Abhängigkeit von einem Anbieter.

Wenn Wago pleite gehen sollte kann ich immer noch zu Beckhoff gehen. Sollten die auch nicht mehr können oder wollen, dann ersetze ich die SPS durch die eines anderen Anbieters, und zwar zentral im einreihigen Verteilerkasten (~30€) anstatt alle Dosen aufmachen zu müssen.

Abgesehen vom Preis (190 Euronen für ein LCN-UPP, ok ist in der Apotheke http://www.eas-y.de , aber wenn es auch nur die Hälfte wäre, da kommt eine in hohen Stückzahlen produzierte Standard-SPS allemal billiger pro Ein/Ausgang).


----------



## HDD (21 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Oberchefe,
ich habe ja auch geschrieben vieles und nicht alles ist dezentral machbar.
Und überlegmal welche Leitungen Du alle in Unterverteiler legen mußt um hier wirklich später alle Steckdosen und Lampen einzeln ansprechen zukönnen ich habe schon einige solcher Verteiler gesehen die sind größer
als in einem Hochhaus (Scherz) .Und zu der Tatsache mit der Datenleitung im NYM es werden schon einige Steuerleitungen bei Dir sein die Du legen mußt (Schlitze werden etwas größer) und was dann am Ende Billiger ist wird sich sehr schnell rausstellen . Das öffnen der Dosen sollte kein Problem sein da hier Geräte vormontiert sind.Aber ich wollte dich auch nicht überreden dieses System einzusetzten es sollte nur eine Anregung sein.
Kann sein das diese Firma mal pleite geht kann sein daß du dein Haus mal verkaufen willst und der Käufer sagt welches System haben sie den eingebaut was sagst du dann Sie brauchen einen Sps Prgrammierer um Lampe X von schalter Y einschalten zulassen? Dieses System wird schon von vielen E-Installateuren eingesetzt  die ich kenne.
HDD


----------



## funkturm23 (11 Januar 2006)

hallo an allen

habe 1995 mein neugebautes haus mit einer a250 sps versehen und steuere damit solar heizung licht und lüftung.
mann braucht schon einen schlaltschank im keller mit relais und schützen.
kann aber nur postive erfahrung weiter geben.
programmierung und änderungen kann ich mit den pc selbst vornehmen.


----------



## tomrey (4 Januar 2012)

@oberchefe:
"Ich für meinen Teil werde nächstes Jahr mein Haus mit Wago 750-841  ausstatten. Jedes Stockwerk ein eigener Controller, von da zu den  einzelnen Zimmern mit Klingeldraht, geschaltet wird die Leistung vor Ort  mit Relais."

das war wohl 2005..?
wurde das so realisiert?
gibt es einen erfahrungsbericht?
gruß


----------

